# My Preliminary Results Look Promising: Check This Out!



## AlexDP'd (Nov 10, 2007)

Hey everybody- I have tried a personal "cocktail" of natural supplements recently (after more research than I should have ever dedicated my time to!) , and although I was initially skeptical, I can honestly say they are helping to a moderate extent!
Here's the breakdown:
*5-6 cups of Green Tea (decaf) daily - for the l-theanine, a natural anxiety reliever that aids in the formation of GABA (as well as providing other physical health benefits)
* St. John's Wort- I don't get too carried away with this, but I generally take around 300 mg. daily, and this helps to enhance overall mood and decrease anxiety (acts almost as a natural MAOI). 
* B-Complex ("Super B" Complex, technically)- Helps tremendously with nervous system functioning and converting our food to energy (as we all have experienced, DP can be VERY draining, both physically and emotionally)
* Ginkgo Biloba- Again, I don't get carried away, as I consume only about 30 mg. for increased mental alertness.
*Green Tea Extract (pill form) - Can't get enough l-theanine! To supplement the tea drinking, I will take 1 315 mg. capsule daily. Above all, green tea truly, truly seems to help.
* A good multi-vitamin- I use Centrum, but any should do!
Thus far, I have found this combo to be pretty effective. I chose not to get into prescribed medicine, as I feel the risks may outweigh the benefits. However, pick up the above supplements (total cost shouldn't be over 25-30 bucks) and give them a shot! Let me know what you guys think/how you feel!
Alex


----------

